# Luna and Candy in the woods



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I remembered to take my camera with me on a walk today and got some lovely photos 



























Just before she jumped :laugh:






















































LOL


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Beautiful dogs


Thank you


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lovely photos and gorgeous dogs!
That looks like a great place to go for a walk.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Lovely pics Sequeena...gorgeous dogs.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> Lovely photos and gorgeous dogs!
> That looks like a great place to go for a walk.





FREE SPIRIT said:


> Lovely pics Sequeena...gorgeous dogs.


Thank you both! 

I discovered it today and it really is lovely. I'm surprised there weren't any dog walkers there!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Aww! beautiful photo's!! Your dogs are sooo cute!!  what breed is the tan one? Sorry not sure which one's Luna and Candy


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Aww! beautiful photo's!! Your dogs are sooo cute!!  what breed is the tan one? Sorry not sure which one's Luna and Candy


Haha thanks 

Luna is the tan one, she's an Old English Mastiff/Dogue de Bordeaux and Candy is a collie cross 

I also have a German Shepherd but I walk my dogs in shifts and completely forgot my camera when I took Sky out


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Haha thanks
> 
> Luna is the tan one, she's an Old English Mastiff/Dogue de Bordeaux and Candy is a collie cross
> 
> I also have a German Shepherd but I walk my dogs in shifts and completely forgot my camera when I took Sky out


Aww lol. Ahh you can deffinately see those breeds in her! Candy's a sweetheart! Gorgeous colouring. Glad you had a nice walk! x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Aww lol. Ahh you can deffinately see those breeds in her! Candy's a sweetheart! Gorgeous colouring. Glad you had a nice walk! x


Thanks! I'm glad you can see them in her as everyone thinks she is a boxer


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Great scenery, and your dogs are gorgeous - thanks for sharing

Rep for you xx...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow i didnt realise how stunning candy is, beautiful dogs


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Great scenery, and your dogs are gorgeous - thanks for sharing
> 
> Rep for you xx...


Thank you and thanks for the rep! 



DKDREAM said:


> wow i didnt realise how stunning candy is, beautiful dogs


Candy is lovely, she just doesn't stay still for long enough half the time!! I love her ears, they're much too big for her head :laugh:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Great Photos

Candy is really a strikeing dog, is she still a pup, Im sure youv said her age but being a newbie Im trying to catch up with you all  Youcan definitely see the 2 breeds. We mustnt forget little Luna a lovey dog lovely too  and what a pretty name

Now we are just down the road in Devon and wev had rubbish weather today a tiny bit of sun first thing then just Rain and my dogs are poofs when it rains so not a lot of exercise gone on, so i have Dogs here who want in door games all day long with me  Oh well the house work and studys will have to wait


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Great Photos
> 
> Candy is really a strikeing dog, is she still a pup, Im sure youv said her age but being a newbie Im trying to catch up with you all  Youcan definitely see the 2 breeds. We mustnt forget little Luna a lovey dog lovely too  and what a pretty name
> 
> Now we are just down the road in Devon and wev had rubbish weather today a tiny bit of sun first thing then just Rain and my dogs are poofs when it rains so not a lot of exercise gone on, so i have Dogs here who want in door games all day long with me  Oh well the house work and studys will have to wait


Thank you! Candy (the black/white/brown one) is not a pup she is almost 13 LOL Luna is now 14 weeks and a big baby :laugh:

I had rubbish weather too! It's currently thundering it down! Had some lucky moments though 

Anything to slack off eh!!


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

Lovely photos and beautiful location, your dogs are gorgeous, i love the last one! What breeds are they ?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ziggyjrt said:


> Lovely photos and beautiful location, your dogs are gorgeous, i love the last one! What breeds are they ?


Thank you very much 

Candy (black/white/brown) is a collie cross. I believe she has terrier in her. Luna is an Old English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs and lovely photos


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

As you can see Im slow on the uptake you will all have to be very patient with me 

I meant Luna when I said Candy and Candy when I said Luna


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ah there are 2 of my gorgeous dogs!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Cazza1974 said:


> Gorgeous dogs and lovely photos


Thanks!!



mitch4 said:


> As you can see Im slow on the uptake you will all have to be very patient with me
> 
> I meant Luna when I said Candy and Candy when I said Luna


LMAO it's okay I'll wait for you to catch up  

and this big baby is Sky;


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ah there are 2 of my gorgeous dogs!


I was wondering when you would show up!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I was wondering when you would show up!!


I am never far behind my doggies  

I see there is my GSD up now! She is looking beautiful as always!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I am never far behind my doggies
> 
> I see there is my GSD up now! She is looking beautiful as always!


I'm looking after them well as you can see!!

And I'm booking Cotton to be neutered soon!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I'm looking after them well as you can see!!
> 
> And I'm booking Cotton to be neutered soon!


Oh yes i can definately see that!!!!

Aww bless! She'll love you that day :laugh:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Oh yes i can definately see that!!!!
> 
> Aww bless! She'll love you that day :laugh:


Oh god yeah don't thinkI'll be her biggest fan pmsl


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Oh god yeah don't thinkI'll be her biggest fan pmsl


My lot didn't talk to me for hours  LOL!!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> My lot didn't talk to me for hours  LOL!!!!


Oh dear  well I'll blame it on Sean


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow Sky is beautiful


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Oh dear  well I'll blame it on Sean


Lol!! Yeah thats a good plan!



mitch4 said:


> Wow Sky is beautiful


She is isn't she! (they are all mine really Sequeena stole them )


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Wow Sky is beautiful


:blush: thank you I'm very proud of her


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Fantastic pictures, looks like a lovely place and the three dogs are all beautiful


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> Fantastic pictures, looks like a lovely place and the three dogs are all beautiful


It's beautiful and so out of place. It's literally in between 2 streets!


----------

